Ask HN: What is the most productive browser extension that you use daily? - wallzz
======
O_H_E
Sessionbuddy

    
    
      To search, save, export your tabs/windows
    

Thegreatsuspender

    
    
       Suspend old tabs automatically or manually to free ram. I literally open +300 tabs this way

